
Lean Management: How to be 50% faster with 80% higher quality - gibsonf1
http://www.lean.org/WhatsLean/
======
gibsonf1
Many of the strategies being used by successful web 2.0 companies were
pioneered decades ago by Toyota, now called Lean Management (and Lean
Consumption).

Key Principles for Success (50% less effort, 80% higher quality): (From
www.lean.org)

+Focus on Customer Value

+Eliminate Waste: Identify all the steps in the value stream eliminating every
step and every action and every practice that does not create value.

+Process Flow: Make the remaining value-creating steps occur in a tight and
integrated sequence so the product will flow smoothly toward the customer.

+Customer Pull: As flow is introduced, let customers pull value from the next
upstream activity

+Pursue Perfection: As these steps lead to greater transparency, enabling
managers and teams to eliminate further waste, pursue perfection through
continuous improvement.

